
You Could Learn the Guitar in 3 Months If You'd Just Give Up Gaming - neverminder
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2017/04/give-up-gaming/
======
kele
In order to learn something, one does not just invest time, but energy. It's
way easier to play than to practice deliberately.

